# Hitch Style on New Holland H7450 mower



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

looking to trade my 1412 in on a H7450 and they offer a 2 point hitch which supposeivly is a better preformer in my rougher terrain but to be able to hook up to a truck you need an $800 add on. Is it worth it or should i get the regular pin hitch type.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Absolutely don't get the pin hitch type hitch. I won't get the 2 point type either as it can be a real pain to hook up by yourself, I have the tongue mount swivel hitch on mine and wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Even if you were set up with a quick hitch you would not get the 2 point.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

When you mention the pin hitch do you mean a drawbar swivel hitch (as opposed to a 2-pt swivel hitch) or a standard non-swivel pin hitch? I'm not sure if iou can get a 7450 with an ordinary pin hitch - it is mentioned in the brochure but not listed as an option in the CNH build-your-own site. Realize though that if you get the drawbar swivel hitch, you still need the $764 bridge hitch to pull it with a pickup as the drawbar hitch uses a horizontal pin to attach to the tractor.
If you can get a 7450 with the non-swivel pin hitch, don't. I have a new 7230 with the drawbar swivel hitch, and would never go back. You never need to worry about turning too sharp, much easier to hook up the pto to the tractor.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ya i meant the fixed type. But that is a great point. Thanks


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

ditto on that.. drawbar swivel hitch is the best ....we have had one of each as far as the hitch options


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> Even if you were set up with a quick hitch you would not get the 2 point.


Nope, still wouldn't. Our 16 row corn planter has the 2 point hitch, even with the quick hitch it can be a two person job to get hooked up if something decided to be difficult. Go with the tongue mount swivel hitch, you won't regret it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have the 2-point hitch and love it. Not bad to hook up at all, I can do it myself with mininal trouble and really simple to get unhooked from. Nice thing with the 2-point, no jack to deal with. Only drawback is it must be transported with a tractor. I do not use a quick-hitch on mine either. Really easy to hook up if the extension arms and the remote buttons work on your tractor's hitch. Some of mine do, some don't.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well sounds like the swivle tounge will work better kn the old IH 5088 till we can get our new maxxum. Plus we transport our mower now a bunch with the pickup.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I run the two point hitch and wouldn't go any other way. Its easy to hook up. You could make your own pull hitch for a whole lot less than $800. I have never had the need to pull it with a pickup, but I think you would want a one ton to pull it. There's a lot of weight on the tongue on the 1431 and 7450s.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have run both, and the drawbar swivel works best for us. Never have a problem turning too tight. Lift arms don't always work perfect on older tractors.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bob M said:


> I have run both, and the drawbar swivel works best for us. Never have a problem turning too tight. Lift arms don't always work perfect on older tractors.


I usually take em off the older tractors anyways, have no three point equipment that works on less than a 200hp tractor anyways except for a bush hog and a box scraper, replaced the 3 point post hole digger with a hydraulic one for the Bobcat.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Have run both also , I like the 2 point much better . Could be because I use a TL 100a for my 1431 . With this smaller tractor the mower does'nt jerk me around a much as the single point tounge hook up. I have no problem hooking it up at all ,though I do have adjustable link ends on the tractor so I don't have to be backed up perfect .


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd get the two point or the swivel draw bar hitch. Would make me no differnece


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Is the drawbar swivel hitch difficult to attach to the drawbar itself? Is the portion that bolts to the drawbar heavy and clumsy to attach?

I put the 3pt and quick hitch on my JD 7920 to run the 2pt. disc bine, but with the 3pt. on the tractor it gets mighty close to the PTO shaft of the baler. Usually I keep one tractor hitched to one implement and don't do a lot of hooking / unhooking, but the 7920 goes 31 mph and is nice to run, so I thought I'd move it from machine to machine some.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> Have run both also , I like the 2 point much better . Could be because I use a TL 100a for my 1431 . With this smaller tractor the mower does'nt jerk me around a much as the single point tounge hook up. I have no problem hooking it up at all ,though I do have adjustable link ends on the tractor so I don't have to be backed up perfect .


None of our smaller tractors have the adjustable links, only the FWA has that and it's over kill for mowing hay.

Bolt the drawbar down solid and it won't jerk the tractor around at all then.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> Even if you were set up with a quick hitch you would not get the 2 point.


I think if you have a quick hitch, you have to get an extension shaft for the Rear PTO half shaft, too. $$$$


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

barnrope said:


> Is the drawbar swivel hitch difficult to attach to the drawbar itself? Is the portion that bolts to the drawbar heavy and clumsy to attach?
> 
> I put the 3pt and quick hitch on my JD 7920 to run the 2pt. disc bine, but with the 3pt. on the tractor it gets mighty close to the PTO shaft of the baler. Usually I keep one tractor hitched to one implement and don't do a lot of hooking / unhooking, but the 7920 goes 31 mph and is nice to run, so I thought I'd move it from machine to machine some.





barnrope said:


> _Is the drawbar swivel hitch difficult to attach to the drawbar itself? Is the portion that bolts to the drawbar heavy and clumsy to attach?
> 
> _


_

I just got done doing this. The first time, it's a little effort to get it set up, but once you do, it's pretty easy. I like that I can take the drawbar hitch with me and know it would be a little harder to steal, too. It's fairly heavy, I'd say about 25 lbs. it just slides off and on._


----------

